# Need help on Lightroom Preset Error



## puding

Hello everybody, im new user here, need some help,

I try to install some preset, but got this error ' *the preset file was the wrong type of preset* ' im using Windows 7 64 bit, LR 3.2 64 bit, then i thought is about the 64 bit thinggy, try to run on my laptop, which is running Windows 7 32 bit and LR 3.2 32bit, also face the same problem, then i try export in LR 2.7, the same problem happen. 

Try to google around about this problem, i cant get any solution, i try using search button in this forum, also didnt get any answer, thats why im try to start new tread here 

Please help me with something, for your info, i did all the recomended solution via google [ eg, try to extract the preset in the folder, try to paste preset using Preference &gt; Preset &gt; Show Lightroom Folder , and almost everything in google ], then maybe got something i dont know inside the lightroom, so i really need the help from the expert here, please help me dude ...

thanks in advance 

puding


----------



## Mark Sirota

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

What preset are you trying to install, and how are you trying to install it?


----------



## puding

Thanks Mark Sinota for warm greeting 

ok, my problem is, i've downloaded a simple preset [ sorry i forgot the name of preset ], after extract the preset [ i extract to the same folder that i download the preset ], the using a conventional method, right click at preset folder in LR, export, then the error pop up at my screen, i've check the preset file, afraid that file is wrong format of preset file, but its shows .lrtemplate, which is the standard file name for preset, im try to do another method to export the preset, start from preference &gt; preset &gt; shot preset folder, the preset doesnt appear, 

any idea from u all guys ?


----------



## Mark Sirota

The question is, what kind of preset is it? A Develop preset? Those are the most common, but there are also Export, External Editor, FTP, Filter, Import, Local Adjustment, and Metadata presets. And maybe others I'm forgetting.


----------



## puding

owhh sorry dude for misunderstand about the question hehe, newbie here 

the preset is develop preset


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi puding, welcome to the forum!

Probably easiest if one of us sees the preset -you should be able to upload the lrtemplate file (unzipped) as an attachment to a post here, and then we can see what's causing the problem.


----------



## Brad Snyder

If you need assistance with attaching the file to your post, just ask.

One hint, start by clicking the Preview button below the response text box. That should open a more advanced text editor. Just below left of that entry box, is Additional Options. Click that to show several options, including the Attach dialog.


----------



## puding

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=11543.msg77483#msg77483 date=12892'6545]
Hi puding, welcome to the forum!

Probably easiest if one of us sees the preset -you should be able to upload the lrtemplate file (unzipped) as an attachment to a post here, and then we can see what's causing the problem.
[/quote]

Thanks Victoria, 

do u mean by upload preset itself ? i will try it


[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=11543.msg775'6#msg775'6 date=128923'7'3]
If you need assistance with attaching the file to your post, just ask.

One hint, start by clicking the Preview button below the response text box. That should open a more advanced text editor. Just below left of that entry box, is Additional Options. Click that to show several options, including the Attach dialog.
[/quote]

ok Brad, i try, if not success ... i'll let u know  thanks again


----------



## puding

Dear my friends, this is the template that i try to export into the LR 3.2,


----------



## b_gossweiler

Puding,

What you're trying to import here is a local adjustment preset, and not a develop preset. You'll have to copy it into the folder "Lightroom\Local Adjustment Presets" and it will appear in the Effect dropdown for local adjustments.

Beat


----------



## puding

[quote author=b_gossweiler link=topic=11543.msg7757'#msg7757' date=1289266314]
Puding,

What you're trying to import here is a local adjustment preset, and not a develop preset. You'll have to copy it into the folder "Lightroom\Local Adjustment Presets" and it will appear in the Effect dropdown for local adjustments.

Beat
[/quote]

b_gossweiler

ermm ok, so do mean i cannot do the conventional way to import the preset? eg. Right click at preset &gt; import ? 

sorry if u feel the question is like stupid question, but i really noob huhu


----------



## puding

one more silly question ... ermm how to get the Effect drop down in local adjustment ? :-[


----------



## b_gossweiler

AFAIK, you cannot _import _local adjustment presets by the import function.

Go to Edit/Preferences, Presets tab, and click "Show Lightroom Presets Folder ..." there. This will lead you to the presets folder in explorer. Within that folder, you find a folder called "_Local Adjustment Presets_". Open this folder and copy your preset into there. Then it will appear in the _Effect _dropdown of the local adjustments.

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler

[quote author=puding link=topic=11543.msg77572#msg77572 date=1289267'66]
one more silly question ... ermm how to get the Effect drop down in local adjustment ? :-[ 
[/quote]


----------



## puding

thanks b_gossweiler

but it doesnt show in my panel ..... damn .. i mean the effect drop down, i only had Effect Manu which is had the Post-Crop Vignetting and Grain only, [ that the one at the right hand side ], not same the one with the picture u attached here, ohh God, so many things i dont know in the lightroom ... huhuhu


----------



## puding

ok, i got it by press 'K' haha,

btw, i try to get work with the preset i cannot import first ...

thanks, really appreciate with your help dude


----------



## puding

ok, nice, the preset is work very well, thanks to all guru's and my new friends here to help me here, need to learn more in here, 

a big thanks to http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community , i love u all


----------



## b_gossweiler

Maybe you want to have a look at this video regarding the local adjustment brush. It refers to LR2, but LR3 is almost the same in that area.

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler

Glad you figured it out now  

Have fun and come back to ask if you get stuck.

Beat


----------



## puding

[quote author=b_gossweiler link=topic=11543.msg77578#msg77578 date=1289268641]
Maybe you want to have a look at this video regarding the local adjustment brush. It refers to LR2, but LR3 is almost the same in that area.

Beat
[/quote]

yeahh .. that is adjustment brush dude, thanks again, you give me the light hahaa, 

[quote author=b_gossweiler link=topic=11543.msg77579#msg77579 date=1289268684]
Glad you figured it out now  

Have fun and come back to ask if you get stuck.

Beat
[/quote]

yeah ... i try to learn more in here, will login everyday, this forum rawks !!! thanks again


----------

